# New Idea For Backing



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought I would share this with everyone... I know a lot still like to use the Hartco for templates.. I have found a way that makes them easy to use on a stickyflock work station and easy to store.

After I cut my template I put them on some mohave 6mil wall decal material instead of a backer board... You can use any wall decal material to put them on. That way you can just take off the backing paper and place on your work station.. it works great.. They are also easier to store in a sheet protector and binder.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I used a piece of sticky flock and made a separate workstation for the regular template material. I use another one for sticky flock templates. I was not sure about the glue on the back causing problems with the sticky flock sticky. I store the regular templates on the backer from the template material. Works great.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I thought I would share this with everyone... I know a lot still like to use the Hartco for templates.. I have found a way that makes them easy to use on a stickyflock work station and easy to store.
> 
> After I cut my template I put them on some mohave 6mil wall decal material instead of a backer board... You can use any wall decal material to put them on. That way you can just take off the backing paper and place on your work station.. it works great.. They are also easier to store in a sheet protector and binder.


So the wall decal material is sticky enough to hold the Hartco material down to the sticky flock when peeling off the transfer tape?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use freezer paper to store my Hartco templates on now. I have a large work table and I just stick the template to the table and brush the stones in, lift off with transfer tape, and then put the template on the freezer paper for storage. If it's a small template, I just brush the stones in while it's still on the freezer paper.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

allhamps said:


> I use freezer paper to store my Hartco templates on now. I have a large work table and I just stick the template to the table and brush the stones in, lift off with transfer tape, and then put the template on the freezer paper for storage. If it's a small template, I just brush the stones in while it's still on the freezer paper.


I've been sticking my hartco templates to a plastic cutting mat and brushing the rhinestones in while it's on the mat but when I go to peel the template off of the mat and put it back on the backer paper sometimes it's pretty hard to peel off and the template tears.

Do you have the same issues?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have had trouble when using a plastic cutting board. I have found the sticky flock to be the better option for me. You could also just heat press a piece of flock vinyl onto a cardboard backer and use that.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

jean518 said:


> I have had trouble when using a plastic cutting board. I have found the sticky flock to be the better option for me. You could also just heat press a piece of flock vinyl onto a cardboard backer and use that.


The Hartco material does not have a strong enough adhesive on the back to stick to a flock material. The template pulls right up when you go to lift off the transfer tape. 

That's why I wondered if adding the decal material to the back of the Hartco material would have a stong enough adhesive to hold it down.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

To store all my templates,, Sticky Flock and Hartco type, I use the white bubble part of the Transfer tape you normall toss after pressing,, it sticks to all very well.

And nice and light for easy storage. and no need to worry about a Template bending and not being used.

I have shared this with alot of my Customers and they love it,, you can also fill the hartco type material with stones on this too, just make sure and stick your material to the concave bubble side.

Sandy jo


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

We store all our templates on a silicone-coated paper. We also sell rigid foam board that customers permanently apply their templates to.

Sandy, I will try your way with the transfer tape backing. Sounds like a nice alternative to using up all the wasted paper!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I purchased some of the repositionable wall vinyl for the back of my templates. Now it's easy for me to position my templates or individual letters on my plastic cutting mat and peel them off with ease without the templates tearing. 

I did not find the adhesive on the back of the repositionable wall vinyl that I purchased to be sticky enough to stick to a sticky flock workstation but I personally would prefer to a plastic cutting mat. Using a cutting mat makes it easy to line up and center individual letter designs because of the measurement lines on the mat.

Thanks for the great tip.


----------

